# Looking at a 280ZX to buy



## thecause17 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi, I don't visit here to often, to the point I had to reregister my name because my old one seemed to have been deleted due to inactivity. Anyways...

I found a 1980 datsun 280Z for sale here locally a few weeks back. I took the phone number yesterday and called about it today.

I looked the car over, and it is in beautiful condition. The paint is great, whether it be orginal or not, the interior is near mint, has an exhaust on it, and a set of aftermarket wheels, and i can't tell, but it looks to have been lowered, and aftermarket struts of some type. Only visual problems are that the part of both fenders, doors, and 1/4's have been wetsanded and need repainted...not a big deal, the body is solid.

So I called about it today. The guy said it runs great, but will need a clutch, he said it's drivable, but is slipping. i asked about price, and he said he would like to see $1000 for it. Is this a descent buy? I'm thinkin about offering $750 cash, cause he seems to just want rid of it. Anything I should look out for? Frame looked good, as did everything else.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I think that you should get it. I picked up my '85 300zx for $800 and another '84 300zx for $650.Its a great deal


----------



## thecause17 (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm not real familar with these cars, as far as their reliability, power, aftermarket, etc...anyone care to fill me in?

Things to look out for?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Aftermarket for a 280Z I haven't seen much but as for power these babies were race cars man Anything from Nissan is reliable so don't worry about that


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

The L series engine that is in the 280 is a very good engine similar to the 4 banger in the bullet side truck. Also on the price it really depends on were you reside I can't touch z's for much less then a 1000 in the northwest.


----------



## thecause17 (Jun 20, 2004)

Is there anything I should look out for, or pay close attention too?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

any rust areas would be a start


----------



## HIM300zx (Jul 6, 2004)

My friend josh told me he would sell me his 1987 nissan 300zx non-turbo for $300 the suspension is messed up and the transmission is shot.. the interiors a little messed up but it doesnt look that bad.. the passenger side mirror is broken and the key wont fit the passenger side door the kid blew the transmission out taking it full speed down 400 so the engines been threw a little hell... do you think its worth it? the paint and body are great.. no scratches or dents. just a little sun damage on top... lol what do you think?

if so anyone know were to get a new trannie and stuff is there like a website with a lot of stuff like see i have an 88 fiero formula and they have fierostore.com were they have like all kinds of parts for fieros.. so any help?


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

At The Z Store they have a good range of products for the Zs.

As for power, these things fly, I have a 81 ZX and it is fast enough for me for now, and my friend has a '77 260Z and let me tell you, both of them are awesome cars to drive.

I think it is well worth $750.


----------

